# Thinking of starting support group in STL



## poomies (Oct 8, 2007)

The St. Louis area seems to be lacking any SA support groups that are independent from psychological clinics, expect for Social Phobics anonymous which turns off a lot of people (including me) because it's based on the 12-step AA model.

I've read a lot of stuff by Nick Hanlon, who helped start a support group in Bristol UK, http://www.sawest.org, and it seems that something like this could also benefit the STL area.

The point of this post is to gauge how much support there would be from the STL based members of this site. If there's enough support, I really want to try this out.


----------



## dp88 (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm interested. I'm also unaware of any support groups in the area.


----------



## smiles4miles (Jan 17, 2011)

I think you are the guy who emailed me. Maybe?

But I'm interested as well!


----------



## poomies (Oct 8, 2007)

To anyone interested in the group:

Our first meetup is going to be this Friday at 6pm at the St. Louis Bread Co. in Arnold, MO.

Map


----------



## AkwardNisa (Feb 7, 2010)

I know I'm kinda late. Are you guys still active at all?


----------

